# Annoying GBAtemp error message?!



## EnnEss (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey all.

I'm really upset about this error message that always comes up to me on GBAtemp.

Well, when I go to the homepage, or click on a thread or check my profile or any link on GBAtemp, I usually get this error message:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The error returned was:
> You do not have permission to view this board



After 9999999 times of refreshing the page, I would finally successfully load the page.

But what if... I want to click on another link?

Well, I gotta prepare my fingers for the 9999999 clicks.

This really disappoints me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is anyone else getting this message?

Incase you're wondering, I'm on Windows Vista Home Premium and currently using Google Chrome as my default browser.

Thanks in advance tempers


----------



## Davess (Feb 16, 2010)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 16, 2010)

Delete your cookies and history, then try again.


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 19, 2010)

EDIT: Just realized it happens on whatever device I use. My DSi, my iPhone, my laptop, my Wii...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 19, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> EDIT: Just realized it happens on whatever device I use. My DSi, my iPhone, my laptop, my Wii...


WTF? That can't be, did someone maybe limit your internet use? Or block GBAtemp in some kind of way?


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 19, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> EnnEss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be posting a video soon


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 19, 2010)

I was on my iPhone browsing Temp...








And...... bffffffffffffffffftttttttttttt!











I was on my laptop here:


----------



## SecretChao428 (Feb 20, 2010)

EnnEss said:
			
		

> Hey all.
> 
> I'm really upset about this error message that always comes up to me on GBAtemp.
> 
> ...


I was using Opera Mini 4.2 and it did not accept my login, I think Ace Gunman may have locked a selected amount of IPs and mostly those in Europe and my IP at the time was resolved in Norway and that may have blocked me from logging me on.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 20, 2010)

Well the images show your not logged in -.-


----------



## Costello (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess you need to log in first... though most forums/topics are open to guests


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 20, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Well the images show your not logged in -.-



You don't get it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you saw the video, you'll notice that I opened a different tab and it just logged out for me by itself.
Also, when I try to write my username and pass down, it will just log me out and take me to the same page again. I'll also be posting a video on that; just to show you.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 20, 2010)

You didn't disable cookies or anything?


----------



## EnnEss (Feb 20, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You didn't disable cookies or anything?



Nopp


----------



## SecretChao428 (Feb 21, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> I guess you need to log in first... though most forums/topics are open to guests


Not if you and Ace Gunman had geoblocked IP addresses if there was an "Important" game release that mattered for why I am able to log in on my computer, but not my cell phone, that tells me that I am being forbbiden from logging in from a different country.


----------



## Costello (Feb 21, 2010)

if your IP range was banned, you would only see a 'Sorry, you are not permitted to use this board' on every page, even the portal, everything...

edit: on second thought, that might explain it... how about you post your iPhone's IP address and all so that i can check if they were banned or something


----------



## EnnEss (Mar 3, 2010)

Banned from what? Explain please


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 3, 2010)

I just noticed I sometimes have the same problem as you when trying to browse the temp with the DSi Browser or the PSP Browser, it just logs me out every time I go to another page. It doesn't always occur though... Strange...


----------

